# [SOLVED] Tracfone LG 840g car charger working?



## joangolfing (Jun 27, 2007)

I have the tracfone LG 840g and bought the Motorola Vehicle Power Adapter micro USB rapid rate charger.

Should these chargers always show that they are charging the cell phone when connected? I notice nothing looks like it is charging up my phone. When I charge this phone with my regular wall plug in it shows the battery bars flashing and charging.

Do I have a defective charger or one that might be incompatible with my tracfone? Or could it be charging without any visible signs?


----------



## joangolfing (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: Tracfone LG 840g car charger working?*

I posted this same question on a cell phone forum and got an answer. Not all chargers show they are working on the cell phone when they are actually charging correctly.


----------

